# Ruohottuneen polun päässä löysin kultaiset muistot"



## Olga_Olga

Hi!
could anyone help translate this phrase (it's on a postcard) into English, I'm not sure even about the language... the prase: "Ruohottuneen polun päässä löysin kultaiset muistot."?
thank you.
Olga


----------



## jonquiliser

Hello,

At the end of the path which is covered by grass I found the golden memories. 

Something like that.


----------



## Gavril

jonquiliser said:


> Hello,
> 
> At the end of the path which is covered by grass I found the golden memories.
> 
> Something like that.



Is _kultainen muisto _a normal expression in Finnish?

If not, is it possible that _muistot _is (in this case) a shortened form of _muistomerkit_?


----------



## sakvaka

It's very normal, just as _kultainen nuoruus_ (golden youth). We have also the saying _aika kultaa muistot_ (time sweetens the memories).

_Muistomerkit_ is not possible.


----------



## hui

Gavril said:


> Is _kultainen muisto _a normal expression in Finnish?


Yes, in plural: _kultaiset muistot._



> If not, is it possible that _muistot _is (in this case) a shortened form of _muistomerkit_?


No. If the meaning were _muistomerkit_, the writer has completely failed to express it.

Although _muisto _can mean _muistomerkki_, (1) ruins, remnant, relic, mark of natural event, or (2) monument, neither of those fit in the romantic / poetic / figurative language used. It could also be short form of _muistoesine_ (keepsake, memento) but that does not sound much better.

_Ruohottunut polku _is also a poetic expression (in some sence, at least).


----------

